# Combining two twin dish pro with an sw-21 switch



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Devices are one 811 receiver and two satellite dis-pro-twin.
One satellite is receiving 119 and the other 110.....the area where these are has become very difficult for a single satellite two receive both orbitals from the same dish, now it is one or the other, therefore, I was hoping that by using an sw-21 switch, I can combine both to the switch and connect the switch to the receiver....I have two of these....


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Devices are one 811 receiver and two satellite dis-pro-twin.
> One satellite is receiving 119 and the other 110.....the area where these are has become very difficult for a single satellite two receive both orbitals from the same dish, now it is one or the other, therefore, I was hoping that by using an sw-21 switch, I can combine both to the switch and connect the switch to the receiver....I have two of these....


Dish Pro LNBs won't work with SW-21 switches. DP requires DP-21 switches. SW-21 switches are for Legacy LNBs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Be sure you're call the LNB the correct term. A DISHPRO TWIN LNB is used for both 119 and 110 on a Western ARC Dish 500 dish. It has 3 RG terminals - 2 that go from the LNB to receivers / Switches and one that accepts a DishPro Single or Dual input for another dish/slot.

DishPro Single covers only 1 slot, with 1 RG6 terminal. DishPro Dual also covers only 1 slot, but it has 2 RG6 terminals.

The SW switches are incompatible with the DishPro LNBs. If you are using 2 separate dishes for 119./110, and you have DishPro Duals in each, then you would need the DP21 (or some other DishPro compatible switch)

If you have LEGACY (non-DishPro) single or Dual LNBs , THEN you can use the SW21s


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since you're talking about installing a second dish, are you sure you can't simply move the existing dish? Finding an 10-12 degree window shouldn't be that hard unless your shooting through a very small window.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

The window is very small, it is a huge 75+ feet wall of trees, both satellites are on the top peak of the house, anything below is impossible...all satellites on this neighborhood have them installed on the peak of their houses. When i first installed the satellite, i would receive both signals with no problems...within 5 minutes of installing the satellite (3 yrs ago) sometime later (i do not know when) the satellite lost signal to 119 and barely holding to 110, after many hours, the best i could do was to get signal for either 110 or 119 and tweak it to its max (i set the first sat to 110, so i decided to install a second satellite about 4-5 feet to its right side and had the same issues as the first satellite so i maxed it for the 119. Before installing the second, i had tried different areas but the signal for both 119/110 was impossible to pick up....at the moment i have very stable signals for both but only one satellite per dish...........
Everyone thanks for letting me know that this setup requires a DP21, i will order one today.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

i purchased a used DP21 from e-bay but it did not work....after multiple switch checks, i get "switch box not detected"....i believe that the switch is defective, but I still have doubts that this is the proper switch to use for combining two of these satelittes


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

How about pictures of each LNB and the Switch ? It could be that the Dp21 is bad, but you also can't connect 2 DP Twins either.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, actually, that is exactly what i was trying to accomplish, i guess I should have posted this image to begin with since my written description was not understood,........... so i guess this will not work with any switches.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you *must* exchange (call dish if you have subscription) your OBSOLETE DP811 to ViP211[k] !!!

for additional one time $40 fee you can convert it to simple DVR (add your own USB 2.0/3.0 enclosure with a HDD up to 2 TB)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

REPLACE the DPP Twins with either 2 DishPro Duals or singles and it should work fine.

And I agree about swapping the 811 with a VIP211 - no negatives going that way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

811 removed from dish lineup a few years ago !

you can't use it anymore (only as pure OTA receiver) !


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, i will upgrade this model. This is a secondary account, my primary account, i have a vip622 and vip612 which has an external hdd with dock enclosure(been using them since 2006).
I had a couple of dishpro singles which i will replace both dishpro-twins...I tested them with the DP21 switch and the switch is recognized so apparently the switch is ok. The leaves from the trees have been falling lately so I will try one last time to find the signal for both, if not i will just replace both heads with the singles.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it could be a culprit from obsolete FW of obsolete DP811 box... bring normal receiver (any of your ViP) and check everything: LOS, LNBF,switch, cables, F-connectors ...


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

P Smith said:


> it could be a culprit from obsolete FW of obsolete DP811 box... bring normal receiver (any of your ViP) and check everything: LOS, LNBF,switch, cables, F-connectors ...


A few weeks ago when i was trying to get a signal with the super buddy signal meter, it would lock on to both 119 and 110 but for some unknown reason the 811 would not lock to both (only one or the other)...so you may right, i have been thinking that the 811 may be the problem, instead I have tried to dismiss it as everything else, I have an extra receiver that i know for sure works perfectly, I will take it with me and test it this weekend.....thanks for the suggest.


----------

